# Fishing after a storm?



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

So the fishing has been incredible these past 5 days in the area I’m in. The calm before the storm I guess. Yesterday was my last day I could take full advantage of the conditions and had a great time on the water. Seen hundreds of red fish in the marshes and into the back lakes. So my question, what happens during and after the storm? Where do the fish go (along with the bait fish)? Do they return? I know the storms help flush out the marshes but how long is It until the fishing gets good again in those deep back lakes? I’m sure those deep pockets are going to hold more runoff? Does it all just depend on location? A few days after these storms pass, I plan to get back out there and scout around to see if I can see anything. If you guys have any info, please share. Thanks. Take care and stay safe to those in the path of the storms!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They scatter then when tide levels off fishing is on fire.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the falling pressure affects the fish more than anything, causing them to quit feeding until the storm has passed. 
They must hunker down in their normal spots. The rising or steady pressure that indicates clearing and maybe cooler weather (and water!) gets them feeding again.


----------

